# Bear down, Chicago Earl...



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

Go Bears this weekend, hope you aren't too busy on the forum to watch. Are we gonna get Good Rex or Bad Rex?


----------



## gmmorrell (Aug 25, 2006)

We can run on Seattle all day. Rex should play with a limited playbook and read the field short to long (not long to short like he usually does).

Seattle will struggle to blitz because of their patchwork secondary. Screens, draws, hitches should all work. Clarke should be a big factor. I hope they limit the deep passes.

I am more concerned about defense. If we don't get pressure, Hasselbeck is good enough to shred us. Combine Alexander returning to form with our defense which has not been itself of late and that is a problem.

I think time of possession will be big in this game. We need to methodically move down the field and keep the Seattle offense off the field.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll take "okay" Rex...

So long as Seattle's Defense doesn't do any scoring... and the average starting position is in THEIR territory... 
The Bears... should come out on top.

I am not as worried about the defense as I was a couple weeks ago.
We have Tillman and Johnson back in the Defensive backfield.... That brings up back to the normal rotation back there...

And Seattles Wide Outs are really hurting right now... So, they should be able to "hang" with them.... Leaving the linebackers to do a little more blitzing and get the pressure up there.

Mix in that the field is going to be in terrible shape (below freezing, with rain and sleet).

Either way... it all goes to if Rex can manage the game, and throw a play or two in there... I think our TRIPPLE thread running game, can eventually where them down.

If the running backs get to the 2nd level, often... you are going to see some big runs... with some possible "to the house".

I don't think at all it is going to be a blow out like it was the first time... but I do see the Bears comming out on top.


----------



## gmmorrell (Aug 25, 2006)

I am feeling a little bullish about this one.

Even without the bad weather, doesn't the field look like c**p. Some of the other teams put down new sod for the playoffs. Ours looks like a swamp and at this point, I am not sure the Bears are a mud'n'slop kinda team.

I am looking forward to sitting in section 326 on Sunday and, hopefully, the Sunday following.

Interesting article about Rex.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs06/news/story?id=2727816&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

Check out the Trib today, they put down new sod.


----------



## racemanva (Nov 3, 2006)

New sod outside the hash marks has been laid since the last game(I mean debacle), 70K worth of it,even painted it with green vegetable dye, another [email protected]@@@ contest on who is going to pay for the sod i.e., Bears or Park District.

I'm cautiously optimistic, when you look at the injuries that Seattle had had coupled with the way we handled them in week 4 or 5 it would be a travesty to lose this game. 

Was sitting in my office(in D.C.) today listening to the Washington Sports talk radio station talk to some Bears beat reporter from the SUn Times. He blurted out a stat that the Bears had lost 6 of their last 8 home playoff games. Was thinking back and the only game that I can remember winning in the last 20 years was the "Fog Bowl" against the Eagles. Must have been one other. Hmmmmmmmmm I'm getting nervous. :eek2:


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

They won a first round game against the Saints in 90 before losing to the NY Giants on the road. I don't think these 2006 Bears had much to do with the back to back losses in 86 and 87 to Washington. 

In fact, much of this team was drafted or aquired after the 2001 playoff loss. 

This is, however, the exact (almost) same team that lost last year, so they really only have that loss in their minds.

So what does that 6 losses out of 8 mean when it covers the last 20 years, except that the Bears have sucked and not been in the playoffs much for the last 20 years?


----------



## racemanva (Nov 3, 2006)

Jimbo: You are right, 16-6 in January of 91................'86 and '87 against the Redskins, wasn't that the game(Jan 87) that Doug Flutie ended up playing QB, think he threw a TD pass to Willie Gault, and that was about it, and didn't we go up14-0 against the Skins in Jan of 88? THat was the game that Darrell Green returned the punt for a TD and it all went downhill from there....................Damn, lets exorcise the deamons today and forget the past.....................It's time for THESE Bears to play to potential, if they do, we will be tough to beat!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Can we just play the game today....

The part that has me uneasy...
Last week... no "professional" was giving the Bears a chance to win the game....even before the opponent was known.

Now, I haven't heard anyone go the other way. That just ads to the anxiety.

I went to last year's game.... Smith ran right into my lap... (I was 5 rows deep right in that corner of the endzone).
And talk about a bubble burst.

If the Bears win the toss... and Hester cleanly recovers it with good field position... and gosh all mighty if he takes it to the house............

Dammm....... why can't the game be now...


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

I haven't had a good feeling about a playoff game since that Fog Bowl. I knew we'd hand it to the Eagles. Todd Bell, Buddy Ryan...man we hated them and they hated us. Good game, as far as I could see:lol:


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

GO EAGLES


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

pez2002 said:


> GO EAGLES


Looked good, didn't they?:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Phooey to you all. Hawks by a TD. Sure their defense is a little ragged, but they are coming off of a high from last week's win. Stevens is finally catching balls and Matt H. has got his confidence back. Besides, last October's drubbin' left a bad taste that the boys in blue are looking to wash away with a little bubbly.

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo SEAHAWKS!!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl is in the house, and Da bears won!


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Good enuff Rex (and some damn good running backs!) is what we got. How come noone criticizes the receivers? Oh well, maybe that's why he's a better teammate than everyone thinks.

Bring on da Saints!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Bears were a little lucky, to say the least, considering how poor the defense played against a weak Seahawks offense. While Gross Man didn't too too poorly, the offense overall sputtered in the second half for the most part. 

I can't see the Bears beating the Saints, especially since Brees is far superior to Gross Man.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

OK. I'm not a bears fan. I have the misfortune (right now anyway) of being a 49ers fan. Was great when I was in high school & college and my team kicked the @ss of everyone elses team. Not so much fun now that the shoes on the other foot.

Anyway. How do the bears have any fans left living. I watched the game today and if I had any kind of feelings of fandom invested in the Bears, I'd have had a coronary. it's like the tale of two quarterbacks. Damn good rex, and oh sh!t rex.

I guess in the end it all nets out to just good enough rex, but that'd be too much for my poor little heart to take every week!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

No one ever said it was easy being a Bears fan of late. It's MUCH easier being a Cubs fan; they _always _ lose!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> No one ever said it was easy being a Bears fan of late. It's MUCH easier being a Cubs fan; they _always _ lose!


And then there are us Giants fans, with Barry Big Head on our team.:hurah:


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> OK. I'm not a bears fan. I have the misfortune (right now anyway) of being a 49ers fan. Was great when I was in high school & college and my team kicked the @ss of everyone elses team. Not so much fun now that the shoes on the other foot.
> 
> Anyway. How do the bears have any fans left living. I watched the game today and if I had any kind of feelings of fandom invested in the Bears, I'd have had a coronary. it's like the tale of two quarterbacks. Damn good rex, and oh sh!t rex.
> 
> I guess in the end it all nets out to just good enough rex, but that'd be too much for my poor little heart to take every week!


It's kind of fun. Even when Rex throws good passes they get dropped quite a bit. Or the bounce of "Moose"'s shoulder pads. Thomas Jones has learned to bat those tipped INTs down now, so that may help. Or the way he and Pro Bowl center Kreutz are leading the league in fumbled snaps.

Can I trademark the "Worst team to ever play in a Super Bowl" phrase before ESPN uses it for two weeks straight starting Sunday night?


----------



## gmmorrell (Aug 25, 2006)

jimbo09 said:


> Can I trademark the "Worst team to ever play in a Super Bowl" phrase before ESPN uses it for two weeks straight starting Sunday night?


Geez. Worst team ever in a SB? That is a whole nother conversation. I agree the Bears have weaknesses and can be streaky hot or cold, but the worst SB team ever?

Gotta be kidding me. Falcons sucked hind teat. Pats against the Bears first SB appearance, the last time the raiders made it against tampa. There are a lot of competitors for the worst SB team ever......let the debate begin.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry... not even playing the "homer" role here...

You don't get to the Super Bowl, by being the "worst" at anything.

While they may not be the BEST... as a Team... when one segment is bad, another picks up the slack.


----------



## racemanva (Nov 3, 2006)

It's funny, after week 5, they were comparing this team to the 85 Bears(widely regarded as one of the all time great teams), now 3 months later, a 13-3 record and a playoff victory, we the "sorriest" team to ever have a shot at going to the Super Bowl. A couple of words come to mind for all the nay sayers, but I will refrain until Sunday evening.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As shown in 85... it is not who is the Best Team...
It is who is the BETTER TEAM for the 60 minutes after kickoff.

One of the best things about football playoffs, is also one of the worst things about football playoffs...

One and Done...

As the Patriots should not have made it to the SuperBowl in '85... it should have been the Dolphins... but on that day... the Patriots capitlized on what the Dolphins offered.... and found that the Bears really do like Clam Chowder... 

I still remember seeing that early play in the game, where the player busted both bones in his leg, and his foot just dangled and flapped around....


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry... not even playing the "homer" role here...
> 
> You don't get to the Super Bowl, by being the "worst" at anything.
> 
> While they may not be the BEST... as a Team... when one segment is bad, another picks up the slack.


Yes. But of all the teams to have ever made it to a Super Bowl, one of them has to be the worst of the bunch. Whether that's these bears or not, who knows.... I'm too young for that argument. 

I was pulling for the bears last weekend, but sadly, I think I'm favoring the Saints this weekend. And the Colts.


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

We may get revenge for that SB beating in 85. It was the TE btw. I'm thinking the Saints will win BUT the cold weather could be a factor for NO and no dome team has one a championship game on the road. 

Of course I like the Pats as I did over SD.


----------



## JoeKerr (Jan 17, 2007)

Losing Mike Brown and Tommie Harris (pro bowlers) took this team down a notch (how could it not?). So in week 5 I think it was fair to make that comparison -- but now, there is no comparison. Can you imagine Jim McMahon getting booed during a playoff game? If that ever occurred, I guarantee the whole team would run into the stands and pummel whoever was booing.. that's the difference between the two teams -- just outright attitude. The X factor is Gould.. yes, Gould. His kick was very clutch.. something no Bear has done for a long time.



racemanva said:


> It's funny, after week 5, they were comparing this team to the 85 Bears(widely regarded as one of the all time great teams), now 3 months later, a 13-3 record and a playoff victory, we the "sorriest" team to ever have a shot at going to the Super Bowl. A couple of words come to mind for all the nay sayers, but I will refrain until Sunday evening.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry... not even playing the "homer" role here...
> 
> You don't get to the Super Bowl, by being the "worst" at anything.
> 
> While they may not be the BEST... as a Team... when one segment is bad, another picks up the slack.


I don't think they are the worst, but man, watch ESPN. You would think the Saints just went 16-0 and hadn't lost yet. "How can anyone stop Brees?" "Sean Payton (aka Kenny Chesney) can't be out coach!" Uhh guys...they lost 6 games. No 10-6 team is unstoppable.

If the Bears win, mark my words, they WILL be called the "worst' SB team ever for the next two weeks. Which will just lead to the annual "we didn't get any respect mantra of every SB champ (I hope!).

One year I would like a team to say "yeah, well, we were the favorites, so winning this thing is what everyone expected, we were just glad to do what every expected us to do in the first place" Instead we always get the"nobody believed in us" ...uuhh...how about your fans guys.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I heard on ESPN radio broadcast out of Mobile, AL tuesday that a dj from Chicago put a bounty on the head of Drew Brees. They are saying that he is offering $1000 to any Bears player that can take Brees permanately out of the game.

It kills me to know that some people still take this stuff that seriously. Especially against someone that went to college only a couple of hours away and represented that region well. That is just crazy.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I heard on ESPN radio broadcast out of Mobile, AL tuesday that a dj from Chicago put a bounty on the head of Drew Brees. They are saying that he is offering $1000 to any Bears player that can take Brees permanately out of the game.
> 
> It kills me to know that some people still take this stuff that seriously. Especially against someone that went to college only a couple of hours away and represented that region well. That is just crazy.


Tank took a pretty cheap shot at Hasselback. Shoulda been worth 15 yards.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I heard on ESPN radio broadcast out of Mobile, AL tuesday that a dj from Chicago put a bounty on the head of Drew Brees. They are saying that he is offering $1000 to any Bears player that can take Brees permanately out of the game.
> 
> It kills me to know that some people still take this stuff that seriously. Especially against someone that went to college only a couple of hours away and represented that region well. That is just crazy.


Sounds like jealously. That is just how Bears fans think. It's sad.
I hope they win so we can stuff them in the superbowl. That will be a lot of fun for the people in north Indiana!!! (well the Blue half!!)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I heard on ESPN radio broadcast out of Mobile, AL tuesday that a dj from Chicago put a bounty on the head of Drew Brees. They are saying that he is offering $1000 to any Bears player that can take Brees permanately out of the game.
> 
> It kills me to know that some people still take this stuff that seriously. Especially against someone that went to college only a couple of hours away and represented that region well. That is just crazy.


Being a fan frm Chicago...
If you happen to know what station it was from... would speak VOLUMES.
As I would be flat out shocked if it was either of the two sports stations... as frankly... both of them think, that the Bear's Defense can keep the Saint's offense in Check... just enough.

The X factor is the Bears O against the Saint's D


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

DJ...that could be anyone, not just ESPN 1000 or WSCR. I doubt either of those stations (well obviously it wasn't 1000 or they would have said on ESPN Radio) would say something like that.

Once again, McMahon in 86, and Miller in 01 should have every Bear fan discouraging cheap shot to the QB.:nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jimbo09 said:


> DJ...that could be anyone, not just ESPN 1000 or WSCR. I doubt either of those stations (well obviously it wasn't 1000 or they would have said on ESPN Radio) would say something like that.
> 
> Once again, McMahon in 86, and Miller in 01 should have every Bear fan discouraging cheap shot to the QB.:nono2:


Any real fan of the Bear's is against "cheap" shots.
If you can't win fairly... then it isn't worth it.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Ican't remember for sure as it has been a few days now, but I'm thinking they said it was the ESPN radio station there. I do know for sure that they said the show was a couple of guys. The one that supposedly said it used some crazy name. I'll try to find out and post back later.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Looking at the ESPN 1000 sight right now. I think it was on the Mac, Jurko, and Harry show, but I'm still trying to find out more.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess it could just be rumor. I'm not finding anything on the net about it. Of course I'm on dialup and my search skills leave something to be desired. :nono2: 

I do know that it was Neal McCready on WNSP (ESPN radio) out of Mobile, AL. His show is the "afternoon sports drive." 

I'm not a Saints fan. I just was happy to hear some talk on there that wasn't about Nick $aban (for a change) until I heard that.


----------

